# New ground rough



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Well another ground rough on 7 million dollar home.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good except for a few places that need to have fill tamped in to support the line, what are y'all gonna use for water, I hope it won't be cpvc


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea not complete just need another day or so to finish rough. Then i have to put in all the rainwater leaders in and even drains under the doors out by the pool. Thats going to take some time, they have to be dead nuts on or theirs going to be alot of chipping.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> Yea not complete just need another day or so to finish rough. Then i have to put in all the rainwater leaders in and even drains under the doors out by the pool. Thats going to take some time, they have to be dead nuts on or theirs going to be alot of chipping.


Shouldn't everything be dead nutz?!?


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Shouldn't everything be dead nutz?!?


 Only if your GOD!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I prefer to dig the trench, make grade, and THEN lay the pipe........

You cannot keep it from bellying doing it like that.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I prefer to dig the trench, make grade, and THEN lay the pipe........
> 
> You cannot keep it from bellying doing it like that.


I/we prefer/do it like that here also, I'm a very good trench digger, I'm like a natural at it


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I prefer to dig the trench, make grade, and THEN lay the pipe........
> 
> You cannot keep it from bellying doing it like that.


yea, it amazes me how many younger guys out there cannot seem to grade a trench at all, they put little piles of dirt under the pipe and then bed the pipe in later, faster and better to just grade the ditch first IMO


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Well down here it's kind of hard to do that with some of the fill they use. This ground was full old concrete and big rocks so i did the best i could with the track hoe.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow.:blink: I just looked at those pictures.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wow.:blink: I just looked at those pictures.


7 mil...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If I over dig a trench I use aluminum beer cans to set the pipe on....

All you have to do is step in the pipe until to get the right pitch and then ur good to go...

Back fill away it's a done deal... :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> If I over dig a trench I use aluminum beer cans to set the pipe on....
> 
> All you have to do is step in the pipe until to get the right pitch and then ur good to go...
> 
> Back fill away it's a done deal... :thumbup:


That's what we do makes it easy cause they take the shape of the pipe


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Crushed gravel supplied by the GC is written into all of my contracts.

I won't bed pipe into anything else.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Crushed gravel supplied by the GC is written into all of my contracts.
> 
> I won't bed pipe into anything else.


 I made the gc buy 2 loads of sand the bed the pipe in because the inspecter would not let him fill the ditch with all that concrete and big rocks.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> I made the gc buy 2 loads of sand the bed the pipe in because the inspecter would not let him fill the ditch with all that concrete and big rocks.


And?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> And?


Lol


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> And?


And! Ok d$$$a&&.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

That fill looks like shizzot.

I question anyone's sanity who uses a builder with fill like that. Or, I guess it could be a spec house and they are skimping wherever possible to increase profits. 

7 mil? What kind of shoes does the GC wear? I bet they aren't work shoes.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If I over dig a trench I use aluminum beer cans to set the pipe on....
> 
> All you have to do is step in the pipe until to get the right pitch and then ur good to go...
> 
> Back fill away it's a done deal... :thumbup:


 
Had you figured for a bottle drinker.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> That fill looks like shizzot.
> 
> I question anyone's sanity who uses a builder with fill like that. Or, I guess it could be a spec house and they are skimping wherever possible to increase profits.
> 
> 7 mil? What kind of shoes does the GC wear? I bet they aren't work shoes.


He don't even have a pair of shoes to wear lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Had you figured for a bottle drinker.


Yea... You've got that right...
I rarely drink but I'll take a bottle of good beer that I've never had before....

Had some of this last week...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like ther is quite an offset in that last picture where you rolled the stack over? 3" stack looks like coming off that 3" combo? Is that for the kitchen? Inspectors around here would require a PSI rating on all those stones in that dirt. I can't call it fill dirt because to me that is not fill dirt. Do they require compaction test down there?


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> Well another ground rough on 7 million dollar home.


You can see the belly's in the pipe in the pictures  very typical, 7 million dollar home, 20 dollar plumbing job !!!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Pipecommandor said:


> You can see the belly's in the pipe in the pictures  very typical, 7 million dollar home, 20 dollar plumbing job !!!


 
I could find an illegal to do that for $12


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Pipecommandor said:


> You can see the belly's in the pipe in the pictures  very typical, 7 million dollar home, 20 dollar plumbing job !!!


 Ouch is right


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I could find an illegal to do that for $12


It would probably take a few hundred dollars in fittings to fix it. Not trying to dog the man but, I saw backpitch in every photo.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone else in Florida ever see that ......all lots have to be scraped here and then good fill put in prior to any plumbing...

and levelled


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Someone else in Florida ever see that ......all lots have to be scraped here and then good fill put in prior to any plumbing...
> 
> and levelled


 
yep thats how we have to do it, were i work the FFE has to be 5ft above the middle of the road.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Look to me like there used to be a house there and it was demolished. I see old looking bent and twisted rebar sticking up. They probably just left a lot of rubble from the old house behind, a quality builder with a conscience, would never do that. I would run from him.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Look to me like there used to be a house there and it was demolished. I see old looking bent and twisted rebar sticking up. They probably just left a lot of rubble from the old house behind, a quality builder with a conscience, would never do that. I would run from him.


 You are right on spot with that statement, thats why the gc got the sand for me. I never use fill for a bed under a rough. I make sure that its nice and compact under the rough. :thumbup:


----------

